# Dyeing- lastest result



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I have tried a new method(to me) for making variegated yarn. Here are the results.

tks. for looking


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely, nice colors

Jan


----------



## debg05 (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pretty! Do you have plans for them?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

ptober said:


> I have tried a new method(to me) for making variegated yarn. Here are the results.
> 
> tks. for looking


Looks nice!
Are you willing to share the method?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice colors, going to be very pretty knitted or crocheted.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice sassy colors, i like!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks good to me :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like your colors So I hope you are happy with the results of your new method. Nicely syed.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Love the colors. Please share with us the knitted result.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great color, can't wait to see how this works up.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Fun! Looks like it took some doing, too.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Qcan you share the method? Very nice!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You have to share more. Like how did you get these results. These skeins are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> You have to share more. Like how did you get these results. These skeins are absolutely beautiful.


This was a practice dye on some vintage wool.

I used 3 primary colors, red, yellow and brilliant blue -acid dyes. It is a low immersion process using critic acid as the setting agent.

It was dyed in a flat turkey pan, heat the critic acid to boiling then turn to low, add yarn that has been soaked in the acid solution.

The each color was mixed in 2 cups of the citric acid solution then applied one at a time to random areas on the yarn.

Do to the heat and acid the colors tended to grab quickly , the multi colors were obtained by the placement of the dyes by me.

Hope this helps. I use a solution of 1/3 cup citric acid crystals to a gallon of water.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Dances with Wool said:


> Love


Do to the fact the wool was a vintage one it has a very "wooly" smell that did not all go away in the dyeing and finishing process therefore I do not know if it is usable. That was why I used it to practice!

If any one knows how to remove that smell I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, what was the method you used?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Very nice, what was the method you used?


if you look at the top of page 2 you will see my description of how I did the dyeing.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

ptober said:


> if you look at the top of page 2 you will see my description of how I did the dyeing.


Thank you. Didn't notice there was another page. :sm16:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

ptober said:


> Do to the fact the wool was a vintage one it has a very "wooly" smell that did not all go away in the dyeing and finishing process therefore I do not know if it is usable. That was why I used it to practice!
> 
> If any one knows how to remove that smell I would love to hear from you.


Wooly smell is usually the smell of the lanolin. All wool whether vintage or new will smell like wool when wet. But all of that smell should go away after it is washed. Try a nice wool soak. It should smell fresh and clean when completely dry.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I like how clear the colors are even where they overlap and blend a little. Very pretty, interesting scheme. Did you use the citric acid crystals one finds in the grocery store?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Questions, questions, questions. What was the name of the dye you used? Thank you.


ptober said:


> This was a practice dye on some vintage wool.
> 
> I used 3 primary colors, red, yellow and brilliant blue -acid dyes. It is a low immersion process using critic acid as the setting agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow such pretty colors! Can't wait to see it knit up :sm24:


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> I like how clear the colors are even where they overlap and blend a little. Very pretty, interesting scheme. Did you use the citric acid crystals one finds in the grocery store?


I received my citric acid crystals from the dye maker as part of a package. However I would think that citric acid is citric acid no matter where one purchases.

If anyone has a different opinion I would love to hear it as this would be important. How much easier if we could purchase it at the food stores- no shipping!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It would be good to hear from some one with a chemistry background. Maybe there is a difference in the strength.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those turned out really nicely


----------

